# [RISOLTO] Problema fluxbox

## macca75

Ho emerso fluxbox, dopo aver lanciato il server x ho lanciato il comando fluxbox e mi dà questo errore

 *Quote:*   

> Failed to read: session.screen0.rootCommand
> 
> Setting default value
> 
> Failed to read: session.screen0.resizeMode
> ...

 

Ho seguito la guida per installarlo e non dovrei avere commesso errori

Ciao

StefanoLast edited by macca75 on Wed Jan 04, 2006 12:48 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## grentis

Sembrerebbe che tu abbia già lanciato un qualche windows manager.

Infatti non devi lanciare prima il server X e poi fluxbox...

crea nella home dell'utente il file .xinitrc e scrivici dentro fluxbox

poi dai il comando startx

----------

## macca75

La cosa è semplice come l'ho letta:

creo un file nella home .xinitric e poi con nano lo apro e vi scrivo dentro fluxbox e poi lancio startx?????????????

Attendo risposta...

Grazie mille

ciao

----------

## Luca89

```
echo `which startfluxbox` > ~/.xinitrc
```

----------

## macca75

Ho provato a fare come tu mi hai detto ma mi à comunque un errore che non so come postarlo. 

Tu sapresti dirmi come fare il copia-incolla senza server X.

Ciao 

Stefano

----------

## !ico

seleziona con il mouse e poi incolla con il tasto centrale.

ma se lanci fluxbox da console cosa ti dice?

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## macca75

Da console non mi funziona il mouse.dovrei controllare il kerne..anche se le impostazioni del mouse mi sembravano ok.

Ho ricopiato una parte del messaggio d'errore.eccoqua:

 *Quote:*   

> using VT7
> 
> (ww)fglrx:no matching device sectionfor istance (busid pci 2:0:1) found
> 
> Could not init font path element /usr/X11r6/lib/X11/fonts/local
> ...

 

Se non è sufficiente o cerco di fare andare il mouse da console, oppure ricopio altra parte del messaggio d'errore.

GRazie mille

Ciao

Stefano

----------

## macca75

Nessuno riesce ad aiutarmi.

Vorrei saoere almeno se la cosa è risolvibile o devo postare anche l'altra parte del messagio d'errore.

Ciao 

Stefano

----------

## Deus Ex

Usi per caso xdm (o si suoi dervati, gdm o kdm)?

----------

## macca75

Ho lancciato il comando:

```
echo "exec startfluxbox" > ~/.xinitrc

startx
```

e fluxbox è partito...  :Laughing: 

Prima avevo usato:

```
echo "which startfluxbox" > ~/.xinitrc

startx
```

 mi dava l'errore che ho postato in precedenza.

Todo Bien

Ciao

Stafano

----------

## Luca89

 *macca75 wrote:*   

> Prima avevo usato:
> 
> ```
> echo "which startfluxbox" > ~/.xinitrc
> 
> ...

 

Io ti avevo detto di utilizzare gli apici inversi: `("Altgr+?" per intenterci).   :Wink: 

----------

## lucapost

Ho trovato questo tema per fluxbox.

Sto provando a modificarlo in modo da aggiungere al menu il quadratino  per indicare l'opzione selezionata tra le varie a disposizione. Un'esempio è l'indicatore di selezione del tema tra i vari disponibili. Ho dato un'occhiata a questa pagina, ma non ho ancora risolto.

Qualcuno sa indicarmi la voce da aggiungere/modificare?

----------

## DiMar

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Ho trovato questo tema per fluxbox.
> 
> Sto provando a modificarlo in modo da aggiungere al menu il quadratino  per indicare l'opzione selezionata tra le varie a disposizione. Un'esempio è l'indicatore di selezione del tema tra i vari disponibili. Ho dato un'occhiata a questa pagina, ma non ho ancora risolto.
> 
> Qualcuno sa indicarmi la voce da aggiungere/modificare?

 

Il colore di quel selettore deriva da queste due opzioni:

```
menu.hilite.color:         #6872d9

menu.hilite.colorTo:         #6872d9
```

Cambiali entrambi con il colore che vuoi tu.

Comunque, vedo che il tema è del 2002: la sintassi dei file di configurazione di Fluxbox è cambiata da allora.  :Wink: 

----------

## lucapost

Ho risolto, ciò che mi era sfuggito è che le variabili citate non gestiscono esclusivamente la "sottolineatua in backgroung" dell'opzione del menù, ma anche il "quadratino (o quel che sia)". Quindi impostando la sottolineatura nera, il quadratino, su sfondo nero, ovviamente non si vedeva.

In effetti è bastato cambiare il colore della sottolineatura rispetto allo sfondo. 

Grazie mille DiMAr, la tua risposta è stata utilissima.

----------

## lucapost

Ho un quesito sulla selezione delle finestre.

Ho 2 finestre non del tutto sovrapposte , se clicco con il mouse su una delle due barre ovviamente la relativa finestra viene selezionata e messa in primo piano.

Ma se clicco su una zona qualsiasi della finestra in secondo piano, questa viene si selezionata, ma non viene portata in primo piano, e quindi mi trovo a lavorare sulla finestra selezionata quando questa è  coperta dall'altra.

Quello che voglio ottenere è far passare una finestra in primo piano cliccandoci su un punto qualsiasi e non solamente sulla barra.

Quello che ho descritto è un comportamento che non si può cambiare o è associato anch'esso ad una variabile?

Il tema che utilizzo è quello che ho indicato sopra.

----------

## DiMar

Ti confermo che e' un opzione configurabile. Per l'esattezza, se ho capito bene cio' che chiedi, devi inserire nel file ~/.fluxbox/init questa riga:

```
session.screen0.clickRaises:   true
```

Prova, poi facci sapere!  :Smile: 

----------

## lucapost

Grazie ancora, ho risolto esattamente il mio problema.

Ma DiMar, quante ne sai?  :Shocked: 

Ma hai sviluppato tu fluxbox?  :Shocked: 

E' che sono proprio incapace di cercare, ma sapete indicarmi una guida esauriente, magari anche con qualche commento alle singole voci, per tutti i file di configurazione di fluxbox? In particolare per il file di init google non ne trova mica tante..., alcune variabili sono abbastanza chiare, ma altre...

Al file di init non ci avevo pensato troppo, ma quello del tema lo avevo spulciato abbastanza...senza successo!

----------

## DiMar

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Ma DiMar, quante ne sai? 
> 
> Ma hai sviluppato tu fluxbox?  

 

 :Very Happy:  Magari avessi sviluppato io Fluxbox! Sono un semplice fan, sono due anni che lo uso e per le mie esigenze è il top.

Io mi sono sempre documentato solo sulla guida ufficiale, ma sopratutto ho scaricato decine di temi che mi sono divertito a tagliare, ricomporre ed adattare ai miei gusti ed alle mie abitudini.

Comunque se hai domande, chiedi pure!  :Smile: 

----------

## lucapost

Eccone un'altra ancora.

Ho un problema con l'orologio nella toolbar.

Quando avvio fluxbox mi trovo l'orologio con i caratteri incompleti, così:

http://img93.imageshack.us/img93/7168/errorclockqz0.png

e solamente dopo aver ridimensionato le dimensioni della toolbar è tutto ok, cioè:

http://img93.imageshack.us/img93/5073/okclockgf9.png

Ho provato a cercar qui, ma non trovo nessuna opzione per fissare una dimensione al riquadro dell'orologio...

a te...a voi la parola!

----------

## DiMar

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Ho provato a cercar qui, ma non trovo nessuna opzione per fissare una dimensione al riquadro dell'orologio...
> 
> a te...a voi la parola!

 

Effettivamente non mi pare esista la possibilità di specificare la larghezza dell'orologio ma solo l'allineamento con l'opzione:

```
toolbar.clock.justify:  right
```

e la larghezza totale (in percentuale) della toolbar:

```
session.screen0.toolbar.widthPercent:  100
```

Nel tuo tema come sono settate queste due opzioni? La prima si trova nel file di configurazione del tema, la seconda nel file init.

Cambiando tema il problema permane?

----------

## lucapost

Non penso sia un problema di lunghezza della toolbar, infatti il problema si verifica anche con:

```
lucapost@jarod ~ $ cat .fluxbox/init |grep bar.width

session.screen0.toolbar.widthPercent:   100
```

E nemmeno un problema di accentramento dei caratteri nello spazio riservato all'orologio, infatti il problema si verifica con tutte e tre le opzioni:

```
toolbar.clock.justify:  right (left, center)
```

.

EDIT: qui potete trovare i miei ~/.fluxbox/init e ~/.fluxbox/styles/bean/theme.cfg

----------

## DiMar

Ok, ma cambiando tema il problema rimane?

Se si, significa che la causa non può essere theme.cfg e allora ci concentriamo su altro.

----------

## lucapost

Ho cancellato l'init, ho riavviato, e quindi mi ha ripristinato l'init di default, ma il problema rimane.

I temi: e questa è bella.

Se provo a settare un tema di quelli di default (/usr/share/fluxbox/styles/...) il problema non si verifica.

Se provo a settare uno degli ultimi temi che sono usciti su tenr.de l'orologio esce dallo schermo!

Può centrare il fatto che ho uno schermo widescreen?

Ho installato fluxbox-1.0_rc2-r2.

----------

## DiMar

Sinceramente non so cosa consigliarti! Forse potresti fare un bel diff dei due file di configurazione per restringere il campo delle opzioni che potrebbero causare il tuo problema!

Di più nin zò!

----------

## lucapost

anche qua, ho risolto aibiltando la USE="truetype" a fluxbox   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lucapost

Non è così facile...liberarsi di me.

Mettere un'icona accanto una voce del menù a tendina di fluxbox è semplice:

```
 [exec] ( Xterm) {urxvt} <~/.icons/xterm.xpm>
```

Ma nella toolbar?

Firefox, Gaim e molti altri ci mettono automaticamente l'iconcina nella toolbar; come faccio a metterne una anche per xterm o urxvt, o programmi che non c'è l'hanno?

----------

## lavish

Mi sembra che la discussione non c'entri molto con gentoo, ma riguardi esclusivamente fluxbox, pertanto ho spostato il thread dal Forum italiano (Italian) al Forum di discussione italiano.

Ciao

----------

